# Keine Berechtigung um .mdb Datei zu öffnen



## hhunderter (21. Februar 2007)

Erstmal hi an alle ^^

Ich habe mit Visual Basic 6 ein Programm geschrieben dass mir eine mdb Datei öffnet , 
das klappt auch soweit , sofern der User unter Windows Xp Home Administrator rechte hatt ,
wenn aber der User nur einen Eingeschränkten Status hat ,  kommt ein Laufzeitfehler : 
"Laufzeitfehler '3051':
Das Mircosoft Jet-Datenmodul kann die datei 'xxx.mdb' nicht öffnen. Sie ist bereits von einem anderen Benutzer exklusiv geöffnet, oder sie benötigen eine Berechtigung, um die Daten lesen zu können."

Wie kriege ich eine Berechtigung unter Windows Xp Home hin , sodass ich die Datenbank öffnen kann ?


----------

